# Moyu - Orange Stickers Changing Colour



## Logiqx (Jan 28, 2015)

How many people have had their Moyu stickers change colour?

It happened to the orange stickers on my Weilong last summer but I wasn't sure of the exact cause. I just know it happened when left it on the seat of my car one day.

Today it happened to my AoChuang when it was scrambled. I now have orange, red and something in the middle:




I can't get a photo which shows the colour difference as it looks in real life. It's much worse than it looks in the first photo and slightly worse than the second.

I left this cube on the sofa in a scrambled state for just 30 minutes but when I returned the sun was shining on it. I'm 100% sure it was due to the bright sunlight.

I wonder if Moyu are aware of this issue?


----------



## TDM (Jan 28, 2015)

I've had this happen to parts of my orange LingPo stickers, but not the entire sticker. There are dark patches on most of the orange stickers. I hadn't really considered what could have caused it.


----------



## kcl (Jan 28, 2015)

It happens when the Orange side is exposed to sunlight for a long time


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeah it happened to my weilongs and weisu. My aoChuang stickers look fine but they'll probably go down soon.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 28, 2015)

It happened to my Weilong when I left it out in the sun in an unsolved state. I couldn't use it in poor light after that as the affected stickers looked too close to red. I doubt it would matter as much on a white cube as they'd look lighter not darker.


----------



## Logiqx (Jan 28, 2015)

kclejeune said:


> It happens when the Orange side is exposed to sunlight for a long time



I think it was only 30 minutes in this instance, maybe less but it was very intense sunlight which appeared whilst I was out of the room.



newtonbase said:


> I doubt it would matter as much on a white cube as they'd look lighter not darker.



The affected stickers appear darker on my AoChuang and are much closer to the red than the orange. It actually happened to the two Weilongs that I own and all 3 cubes have ended up with different colours.

This time is slightly more annoying as I normally face the orange stickers away from windows to prevent it from happening. Just when I'm starting to enjoy 5x5 as well!


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 28, 2015)

That happened to my Aolong v2 on the the orange side as well. Is there any way to fix it or do I just have to get new stickers?


----------



## Jokern (Jan 28, 2015)

Happened to me to last year when I had my weilong in the sun for a short while, 10-20 mins. In the picture it is next to my aosu for comparison.

I don't think the difference is as big now, but it is still noticable.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't think the stickers are getting darker. I think they are getting more transparent as the sun bleaches them.


----------



## deKassu (Jan 31, 2015)

newtonbase said:


> I don't think the stickers are getting darker. I think they are getting more transparent as the sun bleaches them.



If it gets more transparent, then how come they are darker on white plastic puzzles?


----------



## minstorm340 (Feb 5, 2015)

Once I left my aolong v1 out in the sunlight for a couple hours, came back and most of the orange stickers were transparent (you could see the sticker glue). That was when I decided to resticker it.


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 5, 2015)

30 minutes in the NY winter sunlight (minimal).

they went from bright orange to salmon color:



Spoiler












typical moyu quality...



EDIT: to clarify, the cube on the left is my old Guhong, with 4-year old cubesmith stickers. It has been left in the sun for months on end.
the cube on the right is my Weilong. it didn't last 30 minutes in the sun.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 5, 2015)

I really hate the quality of the orange stickers(though it should be noted that no other color has this problem,) but I don't think that it's a huge deal. The pale orange is still recognizable, and stickers are so cheap that it's not a big deal just to buy a pair next time you get a cube from TheCubicle.us.


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 5, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> I really hate the quality of the orange stickers(though it should be noted that no other color has this problem,) but I don't think that it's a huge deal. The pale orange is still recognizable, and stickers are so cheap that it's not a big deal just to buy a pair next time you get a cube from TheCubicle.us.



My green stickers seem to have this problem to a far lesser degree, but yeah, not a big deal (Much as you hate my color scheme, it's better than faded Moyu stickers...).


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 5, 2015)

I am not a big fan of Moyu orange anyway, so I usually change them to Cubicle fluorange. I never leave my cubes out in the sun anyway. If this happened to you and you just want your oranges to look the same, try arranging your cube so you do the same thing to your other orange pieces and then it will look the same. If you want it fixed because you get confused between orange and red, just change your stickers I say.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah lol this happened with one sticker on my mini Weilong at one point
I thought it went away, but come to think of it it's probably that the other stickers faded too.


----------



## AndersB (Feb 16, 2015)

This happened to my Shengshou pyraminx aswell, so it's not only Moyu's stickers that have this problem...



newtonbase said:


> It happened to my Weilong when I left it out in the sun in an unsolved state. I couldn't use it in poor light after that as the affected stickers looked too close to red. I doubt it would matter as much on a white cube as they'd look lighter not darker.



They still look darker on a white cube, and it makes color recognition harder on them too.


----------

